# Shipping Plants in Cold Weather



## mpe1329 (Sep 1, 2007)

It's finally cooling down here in NY, and I'm approaching the point where I will have some excess stems to sell or trade. I'm wondering what additional precautions, if any, you experts take when shipping plants by priority, which seems to be the preferred method around here, in colder weather. E.g., do you add heat packs, extra newspapers? Do you not ship once the temp goes below a certain level? 

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

heat packs.. and don't add Newspaper with the plants in the baggie. Add newspaper As insulation outside and around the baggie.
I got a shipment one time it was Freezing and cold. in NY last year where the ground was all ice and frozen.. Open the shipment it was frozen Spinach. because the newspaper added extra moisture and frozed
IF the weather is really cold. like frozen cold, and shipping is a must. try to Empty as much water as Possible and shake off any excess water. Then put the plants in the baggie

Im also in the five metros and its getting cold lately but not cold for me it was raining at 7 Last night. and i was walking to my LFS with a umbrella and shortselves people gave me the WTH look


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

If the temp is 40 you could ship moist plants with heavy newspaper insulation around the bag they are in. Heatpacks could help but for me heatpacks are a hassle to buy. I have shipped plants in cold weather but never freezing. Once plants freeze or frost they are goners.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I shipped in and out of NYC all last winter.
you really only need to worry in Jan/Feb
when it's well below freezing all the time.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Shipping in cold weather is probably better than when it's too hot, providing someone doesn't leave the package sitting out in the elements when it arrives.

I use heat packs if it's going to another cold area, and just tape it to the top of the box or a little bit away from the plants themselves.
If it's shipping to a warmer area, I just make sure I keep the box in a warm area until I hand it to them at the PO and usually they won't expose it to the elements long enough to damage the plants.

Another good alternative/addition to the newspaper in the box are the styro packing peanuts. They not only protect the plants from the elements, but they also keep the plants from getting jarred around too much.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I also prefer to ship in cold weather as opposed to hot. I bag my plants the night before and overnight them in the fridge before they go out the next morning. Never had any problems. Until it gets substantially below freezing, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Ideal shipping temperature for plants is probably around 40 or 50 degrees. October and November are actually some of the better shipping months IMO. Most plants won't survive a real freeze though. Unless temperatures stay below freezing for an extended period (usually only Dec-Feb in the northern US) there isn't much of a problem if you insulate the box with a bit of newspaper or styro peanuts. Shipping to Minnesota or Alaska is different. Heat packs can get a package too warm, so don't use too many and don't put them right next to the plants.

I like keeping plants in the fridge like Bert, but I haven't had good luck with HC or Blyxa japonica. They tend to melt if they get too cool.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

JanS said:


> Shipping in cold weather is probably better than when it's too hot, providing someone doesn't leave the package sitting out in the elements when it arrives.


Exactly. Good communication with the receiver is of the highest importance.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

The hot tip (no pun intended) for cold weather shipping are the magic words "registered mail".

This causes the package to be held at the post office so you have to go in and sign for it. THey keep it at room temperature. It's invariably the "left on the doorstep" or in the mailbox bit that kills plants in cold weather.

Even up here in the Canadian neo-arctic, the registered mail trick works.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

rs79 said:


> registered mail


But many of use work full-time during business hours and wouldn't be able to pick up a package for several days.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've shipped a lot of plants over the years and I've settled on one method that I really like for any weather hot or cold. The key is humidity, not dampness.

1) Trim whatever plants you are mailing and lay them on a towel.
2) Gently pat them with the towel to soak up most of the moisture.
3) Soak a paper towel in cool water and wring it out as hard as you can so it is only just damp, not wet. Use quality paper towels because they're much easier to unfold. 
4) Gently wrap the plants in the paper towel and place into a plastic bag. I like to use the 3 mil fish bags.
5) Put them in the box and ship them out.

Heat packs and cold packs should never be necessary. Styrofoam boxes are the way to go if the temps are that extreme.

Keeping the plants only humid and not wet helps them to be less susceptable to temperature changes. You won't end up with soup in the summer and plantcicles in the winter.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Absolutely don't add any liquid water EVER to any shipments of plants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Liquid water in cold or hot weather damages plants due to retaining the cold or heat.

Best results in all conditions are to pack the plants with NO liquid water inside filter floss and put the filter floss/plant sandwich into a ziplock bag. This insulates the plants keeping any heat or cold from getting to the plant and since there is so little water in the bag freezing isn't likely, unless the box is left outside for many hours in very cold weather. The filter floss won't dry out the plants since its made of plastic fibers  that don't draw out water so you don't have to worry about dessication.

Also, agree w/ Aaron heat/cold packs shouldn't be necessary, they also don't usually last for very long, and the heat packs get too hot (most are around 130 F) so they aren't very useful.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Zapins said:


> Absolutely don't add any liquid water EVER to any shipments of plants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Liquid water in cold or hot weather damages plants due to retaining the cold or heat.
> 
> ...


I like the filter floss method as well. I just find it more cost effective to use the paper towels.  I use the filter floss sometimes if people request it for very delicate plants.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I actually found a really cheap source of filter floss material. If you go to any fabric store you can get pillow or comforter stuffing, its exactly the same as filter media but its 10$ for 100 feet by 5 feet x .5" or 1" or 2" or whatever thickness you need. 

I bought a roll 3 years ago and I still haven't even used 1/4th of it. 

Just make sure the floss isn't treated with any preservatives or anti-fire chemicals and it should be fine.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

"But many of use work full-time during business hours and wouldn't be able to pick up a package for several days."

So have it sent (registered mail) to a post office near work and get it on your lunch break.


----------

